# Bluish Green Tutorial (very pic heavy and very long)



## hannablefector (Dec 1, 2006)

This is my first tutorial ever, so I hope it's helpful =)

What I used:

FACE:
Moisturizer
Studio Fix Fluid 
Studio Fix 
Blot Powder 

LIPS:
Chapstick

EYES:

Bare Canvas Paint
Blacktrack Fluidline
Black Eyeshadow
Chrome Yellow e/s
Overgrown e/s
Aquadistic e/s
Pompous blue e/s
Teal Pigment
Mascara

MISC:
A giant poofy brush
An eyeliner brush
Eyeshadow brushes
A babywipe
Two q-tips

Alright, so here come the pictures.

Start with a clean, terrifying, moisturized face.  Preferably with your hair tied up.






Apply your favorite lipbalm.  




I use:





Take a tiny amount of *Bare Canvas Paint*.  Like this much for both lids:




I squeeze that amount onto one finger and take the index finger of my other hand.  Then I tap the two fingers together until they hold equal amounts of the paint.  This way, I know both of my eyes are equal.
Apply all over from lash to brow.




It really shouldn't look any different.





Take an eyeliner brush, I used MAC's *209 brush*, and dip it liberally into *Blacktrack Fluidline.*  Apply a thick line to your lid, getting as close to the lashes as possible.  It doesn't have to be perfect.









Then make a wing at the end of the line, like so.








Starting from the inner corner of the eye, draw a rounded line (I follow my eye...bone... thing) and connect with the tip of the wing.  This is the step where if there were suddenly a fire and you had to run outside, you'd want to hide your face from helping neighbors.
You will look stupid.












Put some more fluidline on your 209 and apply a thick line to your lower lashline.  Clean it up with a q-tip if necessary.









Dip an eyeshadow brush into some black powder.  Make sure it really shows up.  I use a black eyeshadow from NYX that broke during shipping, so I use it as a loose powder.  ^_^




Fill in the area between the line you just drew and your lashline.  I typically go a little bit above.  Do not blend it upward (or at all for that matter.)  Also, go over the lower line with black shadow to darken it.




Here's what it should look like when you're through.









Use the babywipe to clean up any fallout.




Use a q-tip dipped in lotion to straighten up the bottom line.









You will be left with something that looks like this.





Time for Colooorr!! Huzzah!

Dip an eyeshadow brush in some *Chrome Yellow E/S*.







Apply the Chrome Yellow above the black, at the inner corner.  Blend it so it fades about a third of the way.











Next dip an eyeshadow brush in some* Overgrown E/S*.







Apply it next to the Chrome Yellow, blending it into the yellow and fading it to the end of the black. 









Dip an eyeshadow brush in some *Aquadistic E/S*.  







Apply the Aquadistic from where the Overgrown starts, fading toward the end of the black.  Blend the Aquadistic into the Chrome Yellow.












Next take *Pompous Blue E/S* (my favorite!).







This time start at the outer corner of the eye, at the end of the black.




Place the Pompous Blue like such:




Blend toward the Overgrown/Aquadistic blend.




Drag some down to the lower line.





And you get this:





Reapply some black to redarken it.









Take some *Teal Pigment*.  Apply a small amount over the Pompous Blue on the "side."  It won't make a HUGE difference, but adds a bit of shimmer.









Then take a dry, clean brush and go over the colors a couple of times to blend them throughout.








Now for the face.

Start with *Studio Fix Fluid*.  I use it in NC25.  




Dab it wherever you need it (I need it all over).  I do use my fingers, but I make sure to wash my hands thoroughly before doing so.




Use a brush to even it all out.




I use a smaller brush for my forehead so I don't mess with my eyemakeup.





Dip a giant poofy brush in some *Studio Fix*.  I use it in C30.




I use this amount for each of four sections I separate my face: One cheek, the other cheek, my forehead, and my nose/between my eyebrows.









Then you get:





Next, take some *Blot Powder*.  I use it in Medium.  







I use the same amount for each of four sections (like with the studio fix)





I use the babywipe from earlier to gently wipe off my eyebrows.  Any foundation that has settled in them will give them a greyish appearance.









Reapply chapstick.

Then I put on mascara.





Here are a few completed eyeshots.











Before:




After:









I really hope this was helpful and didn't bore anybody.  If anyone tries this look, I'd love to see their results.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2006)

not boring at all, thankyou!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 1, 2006)

*Wow you look gorgeous!!  Thanks so much for sharing it - I really want to try now, lol.  *


----------



## Caderas (Dec 1, 2006)

oh that's so beautiful!  i'm saving the link for future refrences.  by the way, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## M (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW! That is really amazing and you did a fabulous job on your tutorial. I may try this look, but am afraid I'm a tad bit old:/


----------



## snowkei (Dec 1, 2006)

love it!cool eyes =)


----------



## MAC is love (Dec 1, 2006)

wow, this is very different and cool!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 1, 2006)

Ooh very cool. I love new tuts. Thank you so much I am gonna try this one


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 1, 2006)

This was really good!!!! Youre very pretty, btw.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 1, 2006)

Great job!  Thanks for sharing it with us!
You look great btw


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Dec 2, 2006)

WOW!  So dramatic, I love it... I too think that I may be a bit to old to pull it off but you ROCK the look Girl!


----------



## hannablefector (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks everybody for all of your kind comments =)

And for those of you saying you're too old, I'm sure you're not ^_^  I wear this as an everyday look, which some might think is too extreme, but whenever I have something "professional" to attend like a job interview I tone it down a lot.  

Thanks again =D


----------



## n_c (Dec 2, 2006)

wow...thanks for that very detailed tutorial...very helpful.


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 2, 2006)

I like this, I think I'm going to try it but substitute different colors for the blue, green, and yellow. (I have green eyes, so I'm not very well suited for blue)


----------



## lover* (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, great look. You're so cute. =]


----------



## Lalli (Dec 3, 2006)

This is my look for 2mz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







yay cnt wait


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 3, 2006)

Aah! I really love this Tut! loved all the million pics, too. lol Some tut's are a little vague with the pics. 

it's a fun look, I probably never would have tried...UNTIL TONIGHT!

I'm going to post my "ATTEMPT" (put that in caps, cuz that is merely all it was, an _attempt_ lol.) in the FOTD'S section, right now.

Thanks Again. Buh-bye.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 3, 2006)

wow, thank you for this tut! it was really helpful with detailed description & several pics on each step. and i'm loving this look, the eyes are very dramatic!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 3, 2006)

wow i lvoe that! ive never seen something like that.


----------



## Pei (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome!

I LOVE the eye shots. thank u cutie!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 4, 2006)

That black is so intense! I will try this without the yellow


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 4, 2006)

This is soooo awesome!  Think I'll go try this right now.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 24, 2006)

very beautiful! great job


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jan 5, 2007)

GREAT tut. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. I would love to try this!


----------



## kimb (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats Amazing! You Look Fab!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 5, 2007)

I love it 
Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 5, 2007)

That looks amazing! I am going to have to do a "test run" on this one when I know I have no where to be... I'm not so sure I can rock it but I'm gonna give it a shot!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 6, 2007)

Your MU is HOT!  I love people who aren't afraid of color!  You could even add a bit of color to your lips too--maybe a dab of Prrr l/g to add just the slightest tint of pink shimmer, since your lips are gorgeous too!
Great job, and wonderful tutorial!


----------



## hannablefector (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x_allgunsdrawn* 

 
_and i really need me some pompous blue. i'm just terrified that it was an LE eyeshadow coz i can't find it at my counter. :'[_

 
Yeah seriously.  What happened to pompous blue?  Is it gone forever?  Because if so, I need to savor what I have left T_T


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 15, 2007)

i LOVE it !


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2007)

The eye look is really nice, thanks for doing this tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Have you considered the following...?

Using a nice pretty blush to bring out your cheeks and also to balance the look with the heavy eyemakeup? I think it would work really well.

The MAC 182 brush? I know it's expensive but the brush you are using looks like it could use replacement. The 182 is perfect for blending face products and for applying any powder product on your face.


----------



## hannablefector (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The eye look is really nice, thanks for doing this tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Have you considered the following...?

Using a nice pretty blush to bring out your cheeks and also to balance the look with the heavy eyemakeup? I think it would work really well.

The MAC 182 brush? I know it's expensive but the brush you are using looks like it could use replacement. The 182 is perfect for blending face products and for applying any powder product on your face._

 
To be honest, I've always been afraid of blush.  I have such giant fat cheeks and sucking them in and making the fishy face never really helps.  I'll probably have to have someone show me how to do it on my face before I use it on a regular basis.

And if only I could afford new brushes T_T  My entire MAC collection has come to a hault for now, but before my family's financial situation shot to crap, I was working on building a better brush collection.

Thanks for all your advice ^_^


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 9, 2007)

I love this!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 10, 2007)

This didnt bore me at all and was actually very informative! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful! I'm going to try something like this tomorrow


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

honestly at first, i was hesitant when i was seeing all the black. then, i see the end result. i want to try this out sooo bad! although, i don't have chrome yellow, or any yellow for that matter. i have other mac e/s that are quite similar to the other colors thought. so, i might end up using something in place of the chrome yellow. sheesh. this is just an amazing look! thank you soooooooo very much =]]


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnx!


----------



## zori (Mar 5, 2007)

Great tutorial. Would try to recreate this look!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow!  That was a great tutorial and very informative!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 7, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Joke (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, that's dramatic and different! Love it!!!!! Hugs


----------



## Sahne (Mar 10, 2007)

Wohoooo.... that's great! I love it!


----------



## hannablefector (Mar 28, 2007)

You know, I never even realized that I typed "aquadistic" the entire way through this tutorial.  What a goober.  That's what I get for painting with "aquadistic" watercolors and trying to do a makeup tutorial =P


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG! Stunning! I wish I could do that. I wanna print it out but I have a feeling that'd be using a lotta ikn and paper, lol! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lil_kismet (Mar 29, 2007)

i LOVE this eyelook.. I definitely have to try it out sometime. Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## Shirley (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey babe, did you use any concealer for your undereyes? If yes what did you use?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## Miss World (Apr 29, 2007)

not boring at all! you look great


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 30, 2007)

Soooo pretty! Thanks for sharing! This awesome. I'm kicking myself for not buying Pompous Blue!


----------



## wafflebees (Apr 30, 2007)

wow its amazing how NATURAL your foundation looks~!  you look great, girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm thinking of trying some studio fix now..


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 30, 2007)

i totally loved this tutorial!!! i want another one.
thank you! 
 =]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 30, 2007)

This looks great! Must try it!


----------



## hannablefector (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shirley* 

 
_Hey babe, did you use any concealer for your undereyes? If yes what did you use?_

 
Hey, 

Sorry I haven't replied to this sooner, I never even saw it!  But, in this tutorial, I did not use any undereye concealer.  Maybe I should have?  Haha.  Thanks for asking though =)


----------



## hannablefector (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyedlady87* 

 
_Soooo pretty! Thanks for sharing! This awesome. I'm kicking myself for not buying Pompous Blue!_

 
Hey, don't worry about that!  I immediately tried to figure out something in case I run out of my pompous blue (I use it too much).  But I found that a somewhat decent substitute is to put Teal pigment over sea me shadestick.  It looks almost alike.  It works with the combinations I use for pompous blue, too.


----------



## contrabassoon (May 1, 2007)

Yor top lid looks gorgeous, but I think a thinner line on the lower lashline would have looked better. But that's just how I would do it.
Enjoy your makeup!


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 31, 2007)

Such dark smokey eyes. I really love it, great job!


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

i love the blackness of the eye
i just love dark eye make up <3
xxxx


----------



## entipy (May 31, 2007)

That is a wonderful look!!!
This is one of the best tutorials I've seen, if not THE best. Very thorough, step-by-step, and clear! I like the way you showed how much powder was on your brush each time.

Thank you!!! I might try this look one day if I ever get the e/s and nerve!


----------



## uptowngirl (Jun 8, 2007)

That was beautiful! Great tut!


----------



## clamster (Jun 19, 2007)

eek! its so dark! but the colors pop and look so cool


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

you look very cute!


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

wow very nice =]


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow. This is amazing. I don't know if I could support all the black though, I'm really pale. I'll probably be trying this before I take a shower though


----------



## s_prev (Jul 11, 2007)

great job on your first tutorial....awesome job! beautiful!


----------



## Moontress (Jul 12, 2007)

wow..such intense eyes. i can never pull this look off but it looks great on you!


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

This is great and such amazing close up shots, what camera do you use if you dont mind me asking?


----------

